#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Accessing the subconscious

## FlailingMind

Someone once told me that to do any kind of magick and for it to work, one needs to have access to their subconscious, the universal mind. They must share an openness or a connection with it before any magick will work for them. I understand we all have a connection to the subconscious however my connection seems to still be locked away, regardless of all the practices I attempt to get me closer to my goals like meditation.

I know many people on the forum have probably developed their skills since childhood, embracing the strange events that came naturally to them. I unfortunately am among the others who have to knock themselves in the head a few times to wake up and do things right to get there. I don't know how to get there though. 

If anyone who never had such a natural affinity to magick, having to work at it and be successful has any info as to what kind of practices one should implement to snap out of it, I would be very appreciative. As well as any ideas on unlocking the subconscious and what something like that could offer one's mind.

----------


## FlailingMind

> don't knock yourself, find your sacred apace and the rest will follow.


While that might be some wise knowledge indeed, I'm afraid I'm going to require a little more clarification on that.  :Tongue:

----------


## zero

listen to what is not said. the counsios mind is a babaling fool,, but when one liseneds to the silence one may finally understand(Spelling i know :Sad: )

----------


## FlailingMind

> listen to what is not said. the counsios mind is a babaling fool,, but when one liseneds to the silence one may finally understand(Spelling i know)


So what you are saying really is it sit down and meditate until I can unlock my subconscious? I've attempted meditation over and over again and apparently I'm doing it the wrong way because I've not gotten anywhere. As you say, the conscious mind is a babbling fool and I know the object to successful meditation is to learn to discipline that babbling fool enough to hear that silence. I, however seem to have a problem with just that. Would any of you have any suggestions in regards to maintaining a silent mind while fighting the babbling fool that is the conscious mind? If I were to perhaps drown out all noises by putting on headphones that spew white noise and listened to that, would that be the same as listening to silence? Would I achieve the same results?

----------


## Light

The subconsious mind is always there. 
It is the most active when you are sleep, as the ego, consious mind rests while asleep.
So, if you go by this, then try and think about it , as finding a way of being almost asleep, but yet you're still awake. It's the stillness in you, that you need to find, letting go. Sometimes it helps to even go for walks on the beach, forest, etc. to start off with and on your own ofcourse. Yoga, a few times a week...You might have to start from another way, by learning about yourself more, as the key lies within you. 
The problem is, there are no proper instruction manual for it, as we all are different and we all access things differently. So just trying out things, with the goal in mind of letting go and of stillness...
Also, remember if you fight internally with yourself, are critical with yourself, it will be harder to find the stillness.

----------


## FlailingMind

Thank you, Light. I'll try and apply that advice to my practices as it makes complete sense to me.

----------


## I-S-O-N

Lately due to some life experiences, I found I become more intuitive. Not sure if that what you are looking for but the safest and surest way to do this is try the following:

Always try you best to socialize with other people as much as possible. Not just the same group either. Try to immerse your self as many unfamiliar situations as possible. Eventually, you will begin to get "feelings" of what to do when surrounded by the unfamiliar.

Another way of doing this is always try to learn something unfamiliar to you if you do not have the time to socialize.

I prefer the method of paradigm shifting and deconditioning. What currently philosophy or beliefs do you hold now? Go study the exact opposite. Then go learn the exact opposite of that new belief system. Keep your self in unfamiliar territory and your intuition will develop to a degree.

----------


## devakxes

The sub-conscious mind to me is more of the consciousness of the body. If it is collective, I see it more as ancestral or possibly ''universal'' in the sense of embracing all of man-kind.

I do not agree with the above statements of NEEDING to get in touch with your sub-conscious. People do magick every day but it is the awakened who end up getting their results 9 out of 10 times.

To me, most things in magickal ritual are symbolisms designed to help put you in a specific state of mind, what Isabeau called ''Sacred Space''. The idea of casting a circle was designed to immediately put a person in sacred space although it also has other specifications that deal with building energy in order to create change in accordance with Will. In this sense you end up attracting what you desire while in ''sacred space'' by having the goal and intention in mind while simultaneously being in the zone...

This would require you finding out what your beliefs in magick are, how your own sub-conscious mind determines colors and symbols, how you think (most people think with one of their senses), and many other things that prove to be helpful. So in a round about way - I suppose you DO have to get connection with your sub-conscious for magick to be effective if your Will isn't strong enough yet.

There are other wonders though about your sub-conscious though. For example, dreams are your body's natural way of talking to you because it can't think in abstract thought. The sub-conscious is also full of Atavisms or memories from your ancestors and even very distant, almost beast like ancestors. These sometimes appear like past life memories or as actual physical manifestations. There is also a plethora of desires and hidden knowledge about the self that is stored in the sub-conscious (it is the barrier between ego-consciousness and the Higher Self) which may relate to this life or other lives or possibly even something you are denying about yourself. Either way working with the sub-conscious raises awareness which allows you to have more dominion over what you are aware of. Just remember that sometimes what you become aware of is not always what you desire to be aware of.

----------

